# Red-bar Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi All,Young Red-bar Egyptian Moraslat from our pigeons.

i hope u like it

kind regards,,


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I like this pigeon nice


----------



## kclarksville (Apr 22, 2012)

Mohamad Fathy said:


> Hi All,Young Red-bar Egyptian Moraslat from our pigeons.
> 
> i hope u like it
> 
> kind regards,,


Very interesting looking pigeon. Thanks for the picture


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks a lot for comments


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice beak, nice color


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Pijlover said:


> Nice beak, nice color


thanks for passing


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

wow. I like it, Very unique


----------



## Bayir Doucan (Feb 2, 2014)

Mohamad I need to speak with you and please give me your skype adress


----------

